# b14 headlights on a u13



## williehouse04 (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can put B14 sentra headlights on a u13 altima? The stock headlights on the altima are yucky and i could find clear ones but they look similar to the sentra ones? Know where to get clear headlights or know how much modification to fit B14 hights?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... all i can say is that anything is possible if you're willing to dish out the cash 4 it.


----------

